# Skid Steer Log Splitters



## vikingjake (Nov 20, 2011)

For those of you using a skid steer log splitter, which brand are you using? Are you using an upside down or sideways (wheel to wheel) model? I've been looking and I can find some factory direct splitters for under $2000, even 30 ton 30" inch opening for that price, but can't find any reviews on any specific models. Any specifics would be much appreciated.

I know there are a bunch of posts about not using hours on your skid loader for something a small engine could handle and I do have a portable splitter, but I need something to handle the really big stuff.


----------



## amscontr (Dec 20, 2011)

vikingjake said:


> For those of you using a skid steer log splitter, which brand are you using? Are you using an upside down or sideways (wheel to wheel) model? I've been looking and I can find some factory direct splitters for under $2000, even 30 ton 30" inch opening for that price, but can't find any reviews on any specific models. Any specifics would be much appreciated.
> 
> I know there are a bunch of posts about not using hours on your skid loader for something a small engine could handle and I do have a portable splitter, but I need something to handle the really big stuff.



There was an Amish outfit in Chester Illinois selling log splitters for a skid loader. It was mounted "upside" down so you could sit in the seat and snatch up some big chunks and pick them up and set them wherever you wanted to split them. They had a Youtube video?? I always thought the Amish were old school no gas or electric??


----------



## Maplekid (Dec 20, 2011)

We have two at my farm. They are both upside down ones. They work great. They are both home made. Make sure whatever you get its heavy duty. We run them on a bobcat t300 and have ripped off wedges and twisted I beams a few times.


----------



## amscontr (Dec 20, 2011)

amscontr said:


> There was an Amish outfit in Chester Illinois selling log splitters for a skid loader. It was mounted "upside" down so you could sit in the seat and snatch up some big chunks and pick them up and set them wherever you wanted to split them. They had a Youtube video?? I always thought the Amish were old school no gas or electric??



Logghogger.com


----------



## jasult (Dec 21, 2011)

I started out with a new 30 ton from Dirtworks.com and it is great for monster logs and you split from the cab however not the best for small splits.






I bought this old 3 point hitch splitter for next to nothing and rebuilt it.













Then I welded it on top of the new one and hook up hoses for what ever one we want to use. The top one is run from outside of cab with manual valve and it is great for smaller splits.


----------



## 603doug (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been contemplating building one for my bobcat but a 70 hp splitter seems a little over kill. Someone, convince me I need this


----------



## Ductape (Dec 21, 2011)

603doug said:


> I have been contemplating building one for my bobcat but a 70 hp splitter seems a little over kill. Someone, convince me I need this





Ummmm ........... you NEED this !

In fact, I don't understand how you've lived this long without one. :msp_confused:


----------



## jasult (Dec 21, 2011)

yes u need this, what better way to keep skid steer excersized when in off season.
It is a must have since you have the skid steer now


----------



## 1grnlwn (Dec 21, 2011)

skid-steer log splitter - YouTube 
This is what we built. I would say this is ideal for large rounds and outdoor boilers. It does require some labor on the outside but as I get better at operating the labor outside is reduced. I would not recommend this for normal size firewood. But we live on wood the (firewood guys) are afraid of. Have Bobcat will travel.


----------



## deutzman (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't have a skid steer but I do use my tractor with loader. I started out this year with my 1984 homemade splitter and used it upsidedown on the loader tractor. It was inline with the tractor on the right fork. This splitter beam had already been bent a little near the end wedge. I split for a while and it bent more. I straightened it back with a jack and wasn't long before it was bending again. (let me add that all the wood I have on the ground is left from timber harvest/ 20"-40" butt cuts and such). While all this bending was taking place I ordered a Atom splitter for the post hole digger. Got that and started opening those cuts from 4' to 12' long. The cone splitter has done a great job on the big wood. On the long logs I half and then quarter. Then grab (with the hyd. splitter) them and hold the pieces over the wood pile and saw them to length.

A few weeks ago I bought a 3 point hitch splitter from TSC. I think it's called county line/ speeco. I took that new splitter and welded cuffs on the bottom and now use it on the loader. I have this splitter hanging out to the right side. I then sold my old splitter. Now what I learned by changing splitters is the speeco has the wedge on the ram and it's a small wedge compared to my old splitter that was mounted on the end. I haven't had one piece of wood that the speeco didn't go through without a problem. If it doesn't split it cuts. The old splitter would just stall on those tough pieces.

I ran both splitters the last 2 days all day long and never found a piece I couldn't get down to the size I need.

Speeco has a great design for their beam. They make their beams. It's all welded and the curved guide is really a great design. I haven't seen any sign of bending. If I change anything I may make the end stop taller and the wedge taller to match but right now I like what I have and it's working great for me.

Now let me add I have a Central Boiler and I use larger pieces of wood in it than what I call heater wood. I'll also be 60 in Feb. and had one heart attack and have back problems at times. I can't lift and roll this big wood like I use to when I was younger. So I call these new ways of splitting wood my handicap splitters. LOL This allows me to keep burning wood because I got these splittes set up where the tractor does all the work. It's 72 hp.


----------



## acme0007 (Dec 21, 2011)

*TM Splitters*

The guys where I dump my big logs use a TM Splitter. They have a horizontal grinder and about three acres of brush piled up 20 feet high. They use the bigger one , although I did see a smaller one there , probably just needed a bigger one. Logs come into the lot in Very large pieces, 20-30 foot long some 5-6 feet diameter, so big I bet the skid loader has a problem lifting them. Well enough backgroung info, I pulled in one day and the skid loader was splitting the long, 2-3 foot dia pieces, into chunks so they could easily drop into the grinder. I am talking sideways not with the grain :msp_ohmy: Did a few and I could not believe the power and strength of the machine. I have built several splitters even one for my Boxer mini, which twisted. Boxer runs at 3000psi.
Just some info to mull over.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 21, 2011)

amscontr, lots of amish use electricity for work. Maybe you've heard of a few of these companies. 
HORST WELDING
Martatch Attachments


----------



## RAMROD48 (Dec 21, 2011)

This one flips over.

Log Splitters | Firewood Processors | Conveyors | Timberwolf Wood Processing Equipment


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 21, 2011)

I use the 30" TM splitter Pro series with viewing window. It will split sideways. Could not saw through a log after dulling 4 chains including my carbide. I was little upset. So I took the TM and split it sideways. I found a 10 inch round piece of cement in the middle of a 38" log. Great for taking large diameter logs down to smaller pieces. Works even better splitting with the grain.

The TM is a upside down splitter. The viewing window is a must to finish into small pieces. Lets you see where the wood is to the wedge. The two stage wedge make splitting much quicker. Just wonder how much faster it would be with high flow.
I use it on a Bobcat A300.


----------



## uglydukwling (Dec 22, 2011)

For the last couple of years, a local contractor has been dumping large (mostly 2-4 ft diameter, plus some smaller pieces that I've already split) logs in my yard. I assume he's selling the small stuff and I get the ones that nobody else wants to split. I've split a few with a chainsaw, but it's an awfully slow process and I've accumulated quite a pile. So a couple of months ago, I bought an inverted splitter. It's a Wallenstein. I'm too lazy to go out in the rain to check the model number (430, maybe) but they make two sizes and I got the smaller one. The difference in price between the two seemed to be a lot bigger than the difference in specs. I have it mounted on a Bobcat 543, one of the smallest skid-steers made.
I was worried that any logs that were too big to lift into my towed splitter would also be too big for this one to split. Then I worried that the Bobcat would be too small to handle the splitter. (It's only an 800 lb rated machine with an 11 gpm pump) I'm glad to report that it works like a charm. I haven't had to split anything really tough, but it handles maple just fine. I did run into a few crotches that it wouldn't split down the centre, but I found that I could get most of the wood split by splitting each branch separately and working my way toward the centre.
Initially, it was a lot of trouble to position the rounds so that I could get lined up to split them. With only a little practice, though, it's getting a lot easier to move them with the splitter and the amount of hand work is decreasing. Some of them have to be split a second time before I can lift them into the other splitter and that's getting easier, too.


----------



## 1grnlwn (Dec 22, 2011)

It's funny but it took about 100 hours doing bobcat work before I started to get the results I wanted.


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't like the design of 99% of the skidsteer splitters. The vertical splitters are way, way too much work. You have to roll the log up to the splitter and position it. To me...that's just nuts. I think it makes a lot more sense to move the skidsteer then it does to move the log. You should be able to stay in the cab of the skidsteer and go from round to round splitting them. At least split to a size where a guy can then handle them by hand.

I also don't like the splitters that stick out straight in front of the skidsteer. While I've not used this design, on the face of it it seems to me like the quick attach plate would block the view of the log you're trying to split.

The one design I like is the one in the photo. 

View attachment 212865


View attachment 212866


With this you have the choice of having the splitter parallel to the ground and approaching the round from the side of the round or you can raise the skidsteer arms and tip the splitter down such that you can come down over the log like an upside down splitter. You have the best of both worlds.

I'll likely make one like this.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 22, 2011)

we built ours
to go on the pallet forks that way you can flip it over 
Easily. Probably makes it a bit harder to see tho.


----------



## mikereynolds (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm building one for my Skidsteer. I took an old Craftsman 24 ton apart and am welding it to a skidsteer face plate upside down and will be using it to half or quarter the realy big rounds that I don't want to handle risking my back on. Someday I'll figgure how to post pictures on this site


----------



## gink595 (Dec 25, 2011)

MNBobcat said:


> I also don't like the splitters that stick out straight in front of the skidsteer. While I've not used this design, on the face of it it seems to me like the quick attach plate would block the view of the log you're trying to split.
> 
> The one design I like is the one in the photo.
> 
> ...



I like this one too, if I was going to make one it would be like this, transverse to the machine that way you don't have this beam cantilevering out 6-8 feet.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 26, 2011)

> > I also don't like the splitters that stick out straight in front of the skidsteer. While I've not used this design, on the face of it it seems to me like the quick attach plate would block the view of the log you're trying to split.<br />
> > <br />
> > The one design I like is the one in the photo. <br />
> > <br />
> ...




That looks like a nice versatile one.

This is how we built ours to go on pallet forks that seemed simpler and stronger than a plate. Just narrow up the forks and drop in 2 hitch pins. Use either way. It upside down in the pic.


----------



## splitter77 (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought I would revive this thread a little. Its been few years and some new skid steer splitters out there. This "tire to tire loader splitter" is nice as it can split both upside down and facing forward just by rolling the stick like you would a bucket. It may be possible to build one but not sure after its all said and done if its worth the price? I know these welded 5x36 cylinders are a chunk of change alone around $800-$900.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jul 25, 2013)

We bought one two years ago. Before considering one of them remember You tube is your friend and watch the vids. Biggest draw back to any of them in my opinion is the skid steer flat tears the heck out of the area your are working, ya you can back drag and bla bla bla but sometimes you just half to be there,,. Second draw back is they are slow for anything you can pick up and toss on a regular splitter. If you consider the upside down unit like ours be sure that the cylinder is protected like ours unless you are the world's most carefull skidsteer operator. Wham that cylinder down on an object just once and the rod is bent, at the least. 
In my opinion no matter the design any of them are a god send for big ugly wood,,,, and of little value for anything else.
The one we have is similar to this
View attachment 305853


----------

